# Fun Company Names And Slogans



## rservices

If you could name the company that did the work on your project last.

Painting
Lipstick On A Pig Painting
No scraping, No sanding, No repair, No warranty

Half Ass Construction
We'll do it right or well do it twice


----------



## Kent Whitten

I've seen "Well Hung Drywall"

and off topic, a place I drive by every day "The Bass Hole" fishing supplies

and also I have heard of "Master Bait and Tackle"


----------



## Magnettica

True story...


F. Terrible Landscaping.


----------



## dougchips

http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sks/350619630.html <---check this out, not sure what his company name is.


----------



## Chris Johnson

dougchips said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sks/350619630.html <---check this out, not sure what his company name is.


 
That's and absolute hoot, guy probably does quite well, lonely housewives look out, it's just a ploy to get in the door


----------



## send_it_all

Chris Johnson said:


> That's and absolute hoot, guy probably does quite well, lonely housewives look out, it's just a ploy to get in the door


I think you may have skimmed over the title "GAY LICENSED PLUMBER"


----------



## FINISH TECH

send_it_all said:


> I think you may have skimmed over the title "GAY LICENSED PLUMBER"


:clap:ha!ha!ha!


----------



## Paul_R

Early days I used "Robinette's Painting and Plastering, no hole too large or small to fill." Thought that crack might have been better, as everybody could relate to cracks in walls.

A guy used to come out of Chicago to visit worksites and he sold all kinds of meats, jerky, brats, salami, etc. He was a veteran. His slogan was "No one beats our meat", and it was painted right on his truck!

Happy Painting, Paul. :wheelchair:


----------



## A.W.Davis

:blink:


----------



## send_it_all

I have seen a sign for a radiator shop that says "the best place to take a leak"


----------



## Second Look

As a teenager, I always got a kick out of the tower company with slogan "Erection Specialists".


----------



## wackman

Around here there is a steak restaurant owned by Stuart Anderson called "Black Angus". One night the "g" burnt out on the neon sign...


----------



## EMCustom

dougchips said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/sks/350619630.html <---check this out, not sure what his company name is.



There's a joke in there somewhere about layin' pipe... :whistling


----------



## DMMGMT

*passed gas*

Not a company name, but somewhere in northern Indiana there's a propane company with giant tanks facing a busy highway, that has "You just passed gas" painted on the side facing the the freeway. Never seen anything like it around here...good for a chuckle, for sure.


----------



## marc

We have a septic tank company around here................On their trucks it says

we're number 1 in the number 2 business


----------



## Tscarborough

"Mammoth Erection". I still have a few of their gimme T-shirts.


----------



## john elliott

send_it_all said:


> I think you may have skimmed over the title "GAY LICENSED PLUMBER"


Don't be too sure, many women really love gay guys, and some of them would just love to help 'straighten them out'


John


----------



## rino1494

I saw a excavating company down in MD that had a couple stone slingers. On the fenders they had "We shoot our load further."


----------



## Paul_R

A.W. what a great eye-catcher. Bet you turn lots of heads!

Paul :wheelchair:


----------



## firemike

Got a friend that has a sewer cleaning business, has a few T-shirts made up for a joke (they don't waet then on the job, only to certain trade functions, and the bar)

City Sewer Cleaners
Your Sh#t is my bread and butter!


----------



## SevenKitty




----------



## firemike

SevenKitty said:


>


I guess it's true, great minds DO think alike! :laughing:

It is surprising in this day and age that someone hasn't been "offended" by that and sued him


----------



## Edsollen

Radiater repair shop, "Best place in town to take a leak"


----------



## rservices

As an EX- restaurant manager, Running a service company for restaurants

I tell all of my accounts

RESTAURANT MANAGERS NEVER DIE
THEY JUST CHANGE UNIFORMS, LOST THE TIE AND GAINED WORK BOOTS


----------



## win4win

Second Look said:


> As a teenager, I always got a kick out of the tower company with slogan "Erection Specialists".


 


I know one of the guys that works for Erection Specialists Inc. in TN.....he was nice enough to give me an "Erection Specialist" hat. :thumbup:


www_erectionspecialistinc_com


----------



## Rich Turley

Landscaping company here in Seattle:

Lawn and Order

Rich


----------



## ABLE1

Found this one over the weekend in Johnstown, PA


----------



## skyhook

Lawyers for my friends Company, Payne and Fierce.


----------



## Lumpy

with apologies to the Asian Community but Wong Electric is a sizeable outfit here... "Wiring done 'the Wong Way'"???!!:laughing:


----------



## dougchips

Lumpy said:


> with apologies to the Asian Community but Wong Electric is a sizeable outfit here... "Wiring done 'the Wong Way'"???!!:laughing:


http://www.wongelectric.com/ their web-site budget is a little small!


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Some others...*

[ deleted ]


----------



## Gmads

In the DFW area:

Cowboy Coring

"Your hole is our goal."


----------



## trptman

Driving into the town of Eaton, is the "Eaton Screw Co."

Don't know about you, but those are two of my favorite activities apparently wrapped into one business:thumbup:


----------



## ipewoods

For a hardwood company.

Very Hard Woods
We get very excited about our work.


----------



## 480sparky

Is a 10-year-old thread resurrection a forum record?


----------



## ipewoods

480sparky said:


> Is a 10-year-old thread resurrection a forum record?


I search the forums for fun and interesting topics. Every time one is old someone loves to point that out... Is it less relevant because its old? Do people not post on old threads? Why is the thread still there and still able to post on it?

But if its a record or not.... I hope it is. :clap:


----------



## concretemasonry

When I lived in Virginia, there was septic tank pumper that had some nice lettering on his brown trucks. - It said -

"If it don't go down, call Brown".


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

480sparky said:


> Is a 10-year-old thread resurrection a forum record?


Nope.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f12/what-plug-12455/

And one of these day, I'm gonna resurrect the first thread ever.  :clap:

Delta


----------



## fjn

There is a wrecking company near me that has painted on the doors of their trucks a lattice boom crane with a wrecking ball swinging toward a globe. The caption says "we don't want to own the world,we want to wreck it"


----------



## 480sparky

BJ Queen.


----------

